# Zac Efron and Dwayne Johnson rumored for Jonny Quest



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Disgusting.





> "High School Musical" franchise star Zac Efron talked to Moviehole about possibly starring in a live-action adaptation of "Jonny Quest" at Warner Bros. Pictures. Race to Witch Mountain director Andy Fick and star Dwayne Johnson are circling the project as well.
> 
> Efron would play the title role, while Johnson would play Race Bannon. The popular 1960s animated Hanna-Barbera TV series revolved around a young boy who travels the world with his scientist father, adopted brother from India, Bandit the bulldog, and a government agent (Bannon) assigned to protect them as they go on their adventures investigating scientific mysteries.
> 
> ...



Not only is Zac Efron too old for the role, I was expecting a KID but he's not a good actor. Plus Dwayne Johnson is in every single family movie known to man now.

Seriously.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 18, 2009)

Dwayne should go back to wrestling.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds interesting awful


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh my God that sound stup-.........wait, actually that sounds kind of awesome.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 18, 2009)

Why Man...... why!!!!:?!

Stick with disney Zac!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2009)

Johnny Quest? I think I used to watch that. Does it have an Indian guy in it?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2009)

Is Jessie going to be in it? And if she is, is she going to be naked?


----------



## Broleta (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope it flops so that The Dwayne comes back to wrestling.

In my dreams


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Johnny Quest? I think I used to watch that. Does it have an Indian guy in it?



Yea.


----------



## Koi (Mar 18, 2009)

This is a terrible idea.




CrazyMoronX said:


> Johnny Quest? I think I used to watch that. Does it have an Indian guy in it?



Fuck yes.  His name is Hadji.

SIM SIM SALABIM, friend.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, I used to watch the cartoon. 

Just another childhood memory being fucked in the ass.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2009)

No original ideas. Sounds disheartening already...nothing against Dwayne, just don't think he fits the role. Zac Efron I don't care much for.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Mar 18, 2009)

So.... which of them plays Hadji? Somehow I don't think the Rock or Zac Effron would be very good in that role. They should get some Indian kid to play Hadji.


----------



## Koi (Mar 18, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> So.... which of them plays Hadji? Somehow I don't think the Rock or Zac Effron would be very good in that role. They should get some Indian kid to play Hadji.



By default, it'll probably be Kumar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2009)

They can get Suresh from Heroes to do it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 18, 2009)

lol Dwayne as Bannon


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh god, the hor...wait a second...I don't give a shit about Jonny Quest.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Oh god, the hor...wait a second...I don't give a shit about Jonny Quest.



I don't either, but it had the potential to be somewhat decent. Even that is getting raped by the Hollywood machine.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 18, 2009)

Broleta said:


> I hope it flops so that The Dwayne comes back to wrestling.
> 
> In my dreams



Dwayne is never coming back to wrestling. Dwayne likes making money without having to juice up, pretend to fight, and get injured occasionally. Dwayne has already forsaken the stage name "The Rock."

In other news, I never watched Johny Quest as a child, so I can't claim they're raping it, but even I know the kid in Johny Quest is an actual "kid" and not a 20 something pretty boy. The real question is how many of our childhood shows do you think they'll commence to ruin?


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Well...since Jonny is eleven years old...and they are planning to cast Zac...that tells you something about the script right there.

They already have Thundercats ready to go.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL Johnny Quest, I used to think that was so amazing.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 19, 2009)

Wasn't there a new version of Johnny Quest where Johnny was older?

Movie sounds very uninteresting either way.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Mar 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Well...since Jonny is eleven years old...and they are planning to cast Zac...that tells you something about the script right there.
> 
> They already have Thundercats ready to go.



They already have a Thundercats? What about Silverhawks? Please don't tell me there's a Silverhawks movie waiting in the wings. 
I hope there's a Brave Starr movie, though.


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2009)

*facepalm*

Honestly, they are already screwing up and it's not even in production yet. D:


----------



## Bender (Apr 10, 2009)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST 

Why the hell are they destroying another masterpiece with shitty-ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) actors like Zac Efron?  He's gonna rape this film and  my love Full metal Panic


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Apr 10, 2009)

Stark said:


> Dwayne should go back to wrestling.



That would actually ruin his career. I used to be a die hard wrestling fan back in the day but now wrestling is complete and utter shit. If by some miracle Dwayne returns to the ring the fail that is WWF, WWE or whatever the hell they call themselves would completely destroy his career.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 10, 2009)

This could be a decent movie, but I feel as though it might suck too... We'll have to wait and see


----------



## Fenton (Apr 11, 2009)

On the plus side, if they keep making enough changes to the original maybe it'll just morph into it's own harmlessly awful movie completley unassociated from the source material in every way but it's orign.

Kind of like Monkeybone was to darkworld.

I mean, it won't even apparently be called "Johnny Quest" (and obviously Hadji will have to be changed, and that's two of the three most identifiable characters). 

So if it's just Rick Danger or Trent Badass, Esq, no one will consider it a Johnny Quest movie anyway.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 11, 2009)

Pile driver


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I used to watch the cartoon.
> 
> Just another childhood memory being fucked in the ass.



possible agreement right here. 

but zac effron looks good. i am ambivalent about this bitch for now
i can barely remember watching the cartoon.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 11, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

You all have no idea how happy I'd be if Zac Suckron, Hannah Bitchtanna, and the Jonas Failures all just jumped off a cliff.  Seriously.


----------



## Munak (Apr 12, 2009)

Who's playing Hadji?

But seriously, oh shit.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 12, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Is Jessie going to be in it? And if she is, is she going to be naked?



Oh God I used to fap whatever it is kids do before they learn to fap to her when I was younger. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Does it have an Indian guy in it?





Koi said:


> Fuck yes.  His name is Hadji.
> 
> SIM SIM SALABIM, friend.




Fuck this shit, they should just make a Hadji movie. End the trailer with Hadji creeping stealthily behind some guy who then looks around, only to be greeted with "SIM SIM SALABIM, friend. "


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 12, 2009)

*honk* *honk* *honk*


----------



## Fenton (Apr 13, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Who's playing Hadji?
> 
> But seriously, oh shit.



I'd bet good money on the "Peanut Blat and Jelly" kid from Aliens and America and Paul Blart.


----------

